# Boo in superman costume/shirt



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

I just bought this from petsmart and put it on him. He's so cute! What do you guys thinks?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

How cute Boo looks, like a little super hero!!!


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> How cute Boo looks, like a little super hero!!!



Aww thanks!! I wanted him to be batman but he'll bite off the cape for sure so I got him a shirt instead =)


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Boooooo! He's so cute!!!! What's his mix, is he a maltipoo? He's so fluffy and scruffy, I love him! He reminds me of my boy who I think could be a maltipoo. Very cute costume too!


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

StevieB said:


> Boooooo! He's so cute!!!! What's his mix, is he a maltipoo? He's so fluffy and scruffy, I love him! He reminds me of my boy who I think could be a maltipoo. Very cute costume too!


Boo is a maltipoo! He's always scruffy looking, I comb him almost everyday and few mins later he messes it up 
:angry:

it is a very cute costume for only $8, half price @ petsmart!!!


----------



## Holly'sMom (Oct 8, 2012)

He is so cute!  I just joined here today. My Maltese girl Holly loves wearing a costume at Halloween when my adult kids come over to visit! Her's is a Ladybug with antennas!

I have a question and do not know where or how yet to post a question. Do you?? 

My Holly has been going to the door, to go out and pee about every half hour or so since last night and I just noticed her shivering also! I am alittle worried but think it could be a bladder infection. I just called my Vet who is great, and they said to bring in a urine sample. 

They can't get us in until this evening so I have all day to collect it from her! Anyone have a suggestion on how I do this? Holly is almost 4 years old, and I hope it is just a bladder infection as she seems to be eating ok and until today she has been acting ok except for the shivering. I put her little coat on her and she seems to have stopped shivering temporarily. She will start and stop shivering.

Thanks for any help...


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Boo looks great. He does NOT look scruffy. He looks very cute.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Super Boo!!!!

Gracie is a Malti-Poo too!

Boo looks adorable in his super man costume


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

Holly'sMom said:


> He is so cute!  I just joined here today. My Maltese girl Holly loves wearing a costume at Halloween when my adult kids come over to visit! Her's is a Ladybug with antennas!
> 
> I have a question and do not know where or how yet to post a question. Do you??
> 
> ...


You would have to post it under another category, this is a picture thread. Sorry I cannot help you, Boo is my 1st puppy and I have lots to learn, from this forum =)


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> Super Boo!!!!
> 
> Gracie is a Malti-Poo too!
> 
> Boo looks adorable in his super man costume


Aww Gracie looks cute with the bow too! Malti poo family yay! I wanted a white maltese at first but when I saw Boo as a puppy I fell in love with him! I had to bring him home!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

jenna123 said:


> Boo is a maltipoo! He's always scruffy looking, I comb him almost everyday and few mins later he messes it up
> :angry:
> 
> it is a very cute costume for only $8, half price @ petsmart!!!


My boy always looks scruffy too - must be the "poo" in them! I love scruffy though.



Holly'sMom said:


> He is so cute!  I just joined here today. My Maltese girl Holly loves wearing a costume at Halloween when my adult kids come over to visit! Her's is a Ladybug with antennas!
> 
> I have a question and do not know where or how yet to post a question. Do you??
> 
> ...


To post this in the appropriate spot, click on "Forums" in the black menu bar, then find "Maltese Health" and click, then in top left corner you'll see "New Thread", which will allow you to ask the question there and you'll can some answers!


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hehe scruffy is cute!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Super cute!!!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Boo wears his Superman shirt so well....adorable!! :wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Boo is adorable in his Superman costume. Oh, and scruffy is a compliment.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Sooooo cute. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Cutie pie!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Sylie said:


> Boo is adorable in his Superman costume. Oh, and scruffy is a compliment.


Yes for sure! I hope you know I meant scruffy as a compliment! My boy is always scruffy and I can't keep my hands off of him!! :wub: :wub: Or maybe shaggy is the word I was looking for. What's the difference between shaggy and scruffy anyway?


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

Boo you wear that shirt well


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

He's cute even without the costume!


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Boo makes the cutest Superman I've ever seen!


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> Boo looks great. He does NOT look scruffy. He looks very cute.


A lot of people say he's scruffy looking, i guess cause he plays too much so he looks a bit messy hehe


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Boo wears his Superman shirt so well....adorable!! :wub:


Thx!!! It suits him so well :woohoo2:


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

Sylie said:


> Boo is adorable in his Superman costume. Oh, and scruffy is a compliment.


Im gonna take scruffy as a compliment from now on lol :yes:


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

Patsy Heck said:


> He's cute even without the costume!


Awwww thx!!!!!!!!


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

angelgirl599 said:


> Boo makes the cutest Superman I've ever seen!


Thx!! He even looks more cute in person, too bad i live too far from everyone... I could be showing him in person if it wasn't too far hehe


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Boo your adorable:wub: love the third picture


----------

